

Can we use Toph in  headline? - ColinWright

Just a quick test to see if we can use the name "Toppenish" in a HN headline ...
======
minopret
Yes, we can refer to Dave Eggers's younger brother in a HN headline. And in a
comment we can link to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem> (=
<http://en.wikipedia.org/?oldid=536692814>)

